# Which Brand Bib Shorts - for large waist?



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

My waist is now at 42". My regular shorts creep down below my belly so I need to get my first set of Bib Top Shorts. A few guys in my club who race say that Assos from Switzerland have the best comfort fit and profile. Though they are real expensive.

What other bib shorts are suitable for a large waist? I am 5/10" in height. I do long rides and a fair amount of climbing.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Ty different ones out and see what you like. Assos is supposed to be the best, and I'm considering getting some soon. I've heard equally good things about DeSoto, and they're my favorite of all the ones I own. Believe it or not, my Nashbar shorts are also very comfy. For a value bib, check out Performance Bike. I hear nothing but good about them, and they're not expensive. 
I used to recommend Sugoi, but not these days. Most people are happy with them though.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm your size - 5'10", 42 inch waist. I have two pairs of Pearl Izumi that I wear a lot. I also have 1 pair of Twin Six and 1 pair of Champion Systems (cycling club kit). All are XXL and they all fit fine. I tend to wear the Pearl Izumi's more than the others and they do well on 30 to 60 mile rides.

I'm hoping in the next month or so I'll be in the market for some XL bibs!


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Assos TIR size? There may be some sales on Assos now, so they won't be super premium. That may just be on tights and knickers though. You'll have to look around.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I wear TIR size Assos Bib Shorts, the F1 Uno and love them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Performance elite. They're excellent bibs. Performance Elite Bib Shorts - Lycra Cycling Shorts

I tried the Ultras-didn't like them as well.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

At the other end of the expense spectrum, is Aerotech Designs. They have bib shorts starting from $60 and in sizes up to 5XL (54-56" waist). They sell bibs from several other companies as well.

I've found their house brand shorts and bibs to be excellent. The sizing is true, and their return/exchange policy is very fair with rapid turnaround.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just ordered a pair Louis Garneau XXL bibs and they seem to fit very nice and I don't feel so constricted. I am 5'11" 245lbs. and wear between a 38-40 pant


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Otherwise Nashbar's bibs run pretty wide. I got the XL and the thigh is HUGE.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have almost all Assos, Milles and the racing F.X.13.91.etc. But I also got a pair of Rapha bib shorts and find them to be slightly more comfy (while the chamois from Assos is a little better).

I know they are expensive, but don't scrimp on your shorts, especially if you're doing longer climbs. Your butt is going to be working left and right across the saddle, you want to make sure you have a pair of shorts that won't rub you the wrong way.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a pretty good collection of different brands. Descente have a very strechy waist compared to most of the others.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. The Garneau and Descente sound interesting. But since these will be my last pair of bibs, I might just fork over the $380+ for some Assos and consider myself lucky.

A pair of Assos my size (used) turned up on eBay, so I may just go for those instead of buying new.


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

74extiger said:


> Thanks to all of you. The Garneau and Descente sound interesting. But since these will be my last pair of bibs, I might just fork over the $380+ for some Assos and consider myself lucky.
> 
> A pair of Assos my size (used) turned up on eBay, so I may just go for those instead of buying new.


 You can get the Assos Equipe shorts at www.bellattisport.com for somewhere around 260 US. They are in Swizerland, so it can take a few days to get them. Nice people, and good prices.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

triumph3banger said:


> You can get the Assos Equipe shorts at www.bellattisport.com for somewhere around 260 US. They are in Swizerland, so it can take a few days to get them. Nice people, and good prices.


^This. If you're buying Assos, then Bellattisport is a no brainer.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I have trouble with most bib shorts. Too tall for them. I have maybe bib 6 shorts and tights. Have one Assos too, but it quickly got a tear due to the braces being not quite long enough. 

My best fitting bib tights are some 'Rizi' made in china, for like 60 bucks. Crap chamoi, so I wear a chamoi-wear underneath


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Have one Assos too, but it quickly got a tear due to the braces being not quite long enough.


Are you aware that Assos makes a long leg version of their shorts? that should buy you the extra inch or two in the thigh


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Have one Assos too, but it quickly got a tear due to the braces being not quite long enough.


Assos clothing has a lifetime warranty. Provided you have the original receipt, you can send the bibs back to Assos for repair.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, we are reponding to a 2 year old thread!!

For anyone looking now, what about the Assos factory outlet? Men's Padded Cycling Bib Shorts Sale - Cheapest Prices Online | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet
I just bought myself a pair of Mille for christmas. @ $158 they are not outrageously priced, not cheap certainly. The uno's are $121.

cmn


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

BCSaltchucker said:


> I have trouble with most bib shorts. Too tall for them. I have maybe bib 6 shorts and tights. Have one Assos too, but it quickly got a tear due to the braces being not quite long enough.
> 
> My best fitting bib tights are some 'Rizi' made in china, for like 60 bucks. Crap chamoi, so I wear a chamoi-wear underneath


Take the bib to an alterations person. Have them add a few inches of elastic material to the top where the seams are joined. I had that done with one of mine from PI that oddly was too short for me. They added 2 inches of elastic material to each side in the same color. They stitched the sides to match the rest of the bib. I can tell it was altered, but it goes under a jersey and feels good, so who cares. It cost me $25. I liked the rest of how the bib felt, so I did not want to return it.


----------



## CMBravo (Mar 17, 2017)

Am looking to purchase my first set of bibs. could someone with experience or knowledge on sizing or good brands give me some feedback . Assos sizing ,for ex is done based on height? Am 5.7", my waist is 40 inch .I feel comfortable in XL short from PI and LG. I have lost weight ,have some xxl that feel loose and bunch up to the point of chaffing . Some xxl I have tried are ok. WHAT IS BEST HIGH COMPRESSION OR SNUGLY LOOSE COMPRESSION? Other brands am considering Sugoi ,Rapha,and Giordana . Please advise


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

CMBravo said:


> Am looking to purchase my first set of bibs. could someone with experience or knowledge on sizing or good brands give me some feedback . Assos sizing ,for ex is done based on height? Am 5.7", my waist is 40 inch .I feel comfortable in XL short from PI and LG. I have lost weight ,have some xxl that feel loose and bunch up to the point of chaffing . Some xxl I have tried are ok. WHAT IS BEST HIGH COMPRESSION OR SNUGLY LOOSE COMPRESSION? Other brands am considering Sugoi ,Rapha,and Giordana . Please advise


With a 40 inch waist at 5'7" you are definitely having to tailor your straps, no? I'm six feet with 38 waist and in some odd brands where teh XXL feels good the straps are too long (too little strech) and the inseam hits me at the knee.

My personal experience, and I am a bigger guy myself despite being six feet @ 36-38, is that it's hit or miss every where except Hincapie which fits right every single time. I find Hincapie bibs are cut to American sizing and a XL at 38 is comfortable if not too loose, would be perfect at 40 IMO.


----------

